
Bitcoin Mining in Electric Vehicles - prostoalex
https://ecomotoringnews.com/2017/11/24/bitcoin-mining-in-electric-vehicles-raises-other-questions/
======
rad_gruchalski
"On the one hand, this could be a good way to offset the cost of owning an
electric vehicle." Asn't the point of not having to buy fuel what would offset
the price of an electric car? This is simply stealing electricity.

------
Tepix
Tesla has so much data about their customers' cars - they can easily find
people who abuse the system and remove their free access to the Superchargers.

